

Embarassing Bill Gates video - aandreev
http://www.ifilm.com/video/2679657

======
wyday
It's an amusing self-deprecating video. What's so embarrassing about it? Is it
because he's Bill Gates and we're supposed to hate him mindlessly because
Windows isn't perfect?

------
blored
That was cool, it actually looked like he slapped Bill Gates though.

------
allenbrunson
okay, why is that "embarrassing?" i think a better characterization would be
"not funny." unless the humor comes from in-jokes i'm not privy to, since i'm
not a windows user.

------
vlad
Let's see PG dance like that.

~~~
aswanson
That would frighten me.

